# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  Commercialista telematico nuovo sito fisco

## roby

Annuncio...  :Smile: 
a breve sarà in linea la versione aggiornata del sito del Commercialista telematico!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

Una ventata di "nuova" gioventù ci vuole.......  :Smile:

----------


## nadia

> Una ventata di "nuova" gioventù ci vuole.......

  eh, si! E' proprio arrivato il momento... Domani pomeriggio, 5 maggio...  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> eh, si! E' proprio arrivato il momento... Domani pomeriggio, 5 maggio...

  Allora domani provvederò a "salvare" la home page ..... sarà storica !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

Ei fu...    
Buona fine e miglior principio  :Smile:

----------


## roby

Ci siamo! oggi pomeriggio sarà in linea la nuova versione del CT; non sarà uno stravolgimento ma un aggiornamento, una rinfrescata, ad una linea editoriale molto gradita dagli utenti... In tanti ci hanno chiesto di non cambiare l'impostazione perchè molto semplice, pur a fronte della pubblicazione di migliaia e migliaia di documenti.
Abbiamo pertanto ritenuto di proseguire sulla stessa linea, ammodernando la grafica.
Nella giornata di oggi - per un paio di ore - ci potrebbero essere difficoltà di collegamento ma solo temporanee.  :Smile: 
Grazie a tutti i nostri utenti!!
Buon lavoro con il Commercialista telematico!

----------


## Contabile

> Nella giornata di oggi - per un paio di ore - ci potrebbero essere difficoltà di collegamento ma solo temporanee.

  Seeeeee ........... lo hai fatto di proposito per evitare che i "cannibali" critichino *DI*struttivamente ops volvevo dire *COSTRUTTIVAMENTE*.  :Big Grin:  
Grazie per quello che fate e che offrite. Buon lavoro allo staff.

----------


## nadia

quasi pronti... mancano pochi minuti...  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

Anche se qualche fortunato ha visto qualche "anteprima" siamo già pronti a "stappare"!!!!!

----------


## Contabile

Il nuovo sito è on line!!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Il nuovo sito è on line!!!

  Ooooooohhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Contabile

Segnalazioni: 
Alcune viste al volo.  :Smile:  
Nei "consulenti amici" correggere il nome di Dante Santilli, manca la maiuscola sul nome. 
Se clicchi in Fiscus e ci accedi: 
Sul link RIVISTA FISCUS non si accede, se clicchi su HOME non torni alla pagina iniziale del CT ma resti all'interno di FISCUS e non ne esci. 
Se queste sviste sono legati ai piccoli disservizi che potevano esserci, sorridiamo, altrimenti prendiamo nota e sistemiano.  
Grazie per quello che fate e che offrite. Buon lavoro allo staff.

----------


## Contabile

Roby, ho visto altre due tre cosette che non "vanno". Vediamo se fra un pò si assestano altrimenti te le segnalo. Vado a pranzo. Ciaoooooooooooooooo

----------


## pipelly

Che vista da falco Contabile !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Io non mi ero accorto neanche che il sito era cambiato nella veste grafica, pensavo fosse un problema del mio PC. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

Non so chi sia il colpevole del restyling, ma ha fatto davvero un bel lavoro. Complimenti  :Smile:  
La navigazione appare più fluida, più ordinata, in 4 click scorri tutto il sito. Son entrato nella sezione dedicata ai software ed alle pubblicazioni e l'ho trovata molto pratica e trasparente. La suddivisione degli articoli giorno per giorno fa un bell'effetto. 
E mi piace che abbiate tenuto il forum nella prima videata  :Wink:

----------


## Contabile

Nuovo sito e ...... mi devo trovare una nuova squadra?  :Big Grin:   Sono stato "espulso" dall'area riservata. Inserisco user e pass ma...... nulla. Attendo notizie sul da farsi. Grazie.

----------


## carmine.vecchio

Complimenti  a tutto lo STAFF DEL COMMERCIALISTA TELEMATICO
per questo GRANDE strumento che offrite a tutti noi, in particolare a noi 
commercialisti.  
Come noto il sito diventa sempre più piacevole visitarlo. 
Salute 
Carmine Vecchio.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Nuovo sito e ...... mi devo trovare una nuova squadra?   Sono stato "espulso" dall'area riservata. Inserisco user e pass ma...... nulla. Attendo notizie sul da farsi. Grazie.

  E' successo anche a me stamattina. Adesso è tutto ok, non so se per l'intervento del grande professore Luca Bianchi o se per altri motivi.
Se hai ancora problemi, contattalo; e se lo contatti, tiragli su il morale: è triste per il suo Doria  :Wink:

----------


## nadia

perdonateci ma ci sono ancora una serie di piccoli inghippi da sistemare....
ci lavoriamo...  :Smile:

----------


## iltributarista

> Non so chi sia il colpevole del restyling, ma ha fatto davvero un bel lavoro. Complimenti  
> La navigazione appare più fluida, più ordinata, in 4 click scorri tutto il sito. Son entrato nella sezione dedicata ai software ed alle pubblicazioni e l'ho trovata molto pratica e trasparente. La suddivisione degli articoli giorno per giorno fa un bell'effetto. 
> E mi piace che abbiate tenuto il forum nella prima videata

  ... concordo con le osservazioni di Niccolò: sito molto bello e ben organizzato sia nei contenuti che nell'aspetto grafico!
Aggiungo: il motore di ricerca è stato riorganizzato come richiesto da molti! :Wink: 
ottimo lavoro ...

----------


## studiovera

io non voglio fare la guastafeste ma se non fosse per quella succursale che ho aperto grazie a Danilo, non posso ancora accedere al corso paghe e contributi.
Lo dico solo perchè casomai è un problema che hanno altri . . .

----------


## Contabile

C'è quel problema che segnali e lo stanno sistemando.  Anche io non riesco ad accedere agli articoli riservati.    :Big Grin:

----------


## roby

Si, confermo che stiamo cercando di risolvere i problemini che ovviamente sono sorti a seguito dello "switch"...
Mandateci una mail se qualcosa non funziona come dovrebbe, così ci mettiamo le mani...
Grazie per la collaborazione!!  :Smile:

----------

